# Just want to share some Drawings I did at YouDraw.com



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I have been going to youdraw for years and have drawn many pics,heres a link to check them out,even comment on them,or go there and do a picture search typing in my name Paco Hoopingarner

http://www.youdraw.com/cgi-bin/recent.pl?artist=Paco+Hoopingarner&rows=10&x=30&y=10

http://www.youdraw.com/cgi-bin/rece...1&rows=10&columns=10&artist=Paco+Hoopingarner

http://www.youdraw.com/cgi-bin/rece...1&rows=10&columns=10&artist=Paco+Hoopingarner

hope yous like them.

heres some of my freehand drawings and paintings....alot of my newer drawings isnt on here.

http://hoopy50.tripod.com/CrazyHoops/id7.html

Paco


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, you are really good at that.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

My freehand stuff is alot better,just took some time to get use to the mouse drawing with that only.


Paco


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, love to see some of that freehand stuff of yours!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Mouse drawing is not easy! Good stuff.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Those are amazing. WOW


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

hey Frighteners,I edited top and put a link to some of my freehand stuff.



Paco


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with your favorite, Indian Father. Very Nice.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are very very nice, you are talented!!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

I would like to design a T-shirt for this site.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Great idea man, ide buy one!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hell, I gotta get you to draw some Monsters Unleashed! stuff!:smoking:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

You're one amazing talent. If you somehow make a tee for the site, I'd love to buy 2 of them. One for me, one for framing. 

Although on the black and white stuff on youdraw.com, is that just ink and paper or are you painting? The black on the site is so dark...it's beautiful!


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

its a draw pad and you have 2 sizes and 2 erasers you have to cut lines to make them smaller,hard sometimes but worth it,I will post more of my freehand stuff very soon.


Paco


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey RAXL,let me know we could work something out.


Paco


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent work! Very talented indeed.


----------

